# Emulador de tarjetas telefonicas



## Condor (Oct 6, 2005)

Alguien tiene los circuitos para emular tarjetas inteligentes (telefonicas) de 6 pines.?

salu2


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2005)

Date una pasadita por esta pagina, de seguro hay encuentras lo que buscas:

http://osukaru.iespana.es/telecards.htm


----------



## Condor (Oct 7, 2005)

Gracias Viejo , voy a chequearla.


----------



## Condor (Oct 7, 2005)

has probado alguno de estos emuladores?


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2005)

No los he probado, solo que alguna vez me parecio interesante el enlace y por eso lo guarde. 

Si montas alguno, ojala nos cuentes como te fue.

Saludos.


----------



## firefox33 (Oct 31, 2006)

Haber si la asen avisan esta es la dirección

http://www.terra.es/personal/thecult/card.html


Tengo los diagramas para hacer los cables para el nokia  para el puerto USB si los quieren los piden no los e probado pero si los quieren probar


----------



## shadow_x (May 10, 2009)

alguien sabe de un modo de leer las tarjetas telefonicas y tener los datos en la pc?


----------



## luisgrillo (May 10, 2009)

pues apenas que te robes la cabina telefonica jejeje.


----------



## shadow_x (May 10, 2009)

interesante; talvez una de esas apartadas en una colonia olvodada


----------



## fernandob (May 11, 2009)

escribo solo para tenerlo entre mis temas uy verlo despues.
las tarjetas chip son creo que de ST .
y hay algo en pablin , miren   

son al fin y al cabo una memoria en una tarjeta, mil usos ademas de el de llamadas gratis.
es interesante como dije por los mil usos legales


----------



## karl (May 15, 2009)

Son tarjetas I2C, se pueden leer electronicamente con el puerto paralelo de una computadora (la dirección donde lo vi no la tengo, pero recuerdo que era una cerradura electrónica que proponian, leyendo el numero de serie de la tarjeta), y creo que hay quien las usa tambien para guardar programas sencillos, como el robot "Pathfinder" de la exitnta todorobot de españa.


----------

